# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressief sinds 3 maand...

## MartinGroningen

Beste allemaal ik heb een gevoel dat dit een lang verhaal gaat worden, maar ik wil jullie het zo goed mogelijk uitleggen. want heb er toch wel baat bij om me verhaal ergens kwijt te kunnen. ik ben een jongen van 22 en woon op mij zelf sinds 1,5 jaar.

Ik voel me sinds halverwege december 2009 totaal mezelf niet meer, en heb et gevoel dat ik iedereen een beetje kwijt begin te raken omdat ik tegenwoordig overal nee tegen zeg want heb simpel weg geen zin meer om iets te ondernemen en zie het nut er eigenlijks niet meer van in. Wat voor heen wel heel anders was , school ging goed , veel uitgaan , op vakantie gaan , sporten etc.

Maar heb altijd al wel één echt probleem gehad vanaf mijn 16e is dit gaan spelen , dat ik het constant benauwd heb veel slijm altijd, met snelle harstlag en een beklemmend gevoel op de borstkas ook was ik altijd wel sneller moe dan een ander , handig om te weten is dat ze dachten toen ik net geboren was dat ik taaislijmziekte had! alleen dit bleek later niet zo te zijn. Ik heb hier al een hele geschiedenis bij de huisarts van lopen met steeds weer dezelfde klachten waar ik voor kwam: Bloedonderzoek gehad , hartfilm gemaakt , astma test gehad daar kwam allemaal niks uit . toen heeft de huisarts op een dag tegen me gezegd toen ik daar was omdat mijn klachten tot op de dag van vandaag er nog steeds zijn "Jij bent Medisch helemaal in orde" en daarmee moet ik het maar doen  :EEK!:  Maar zit er nog wel mee en het is alleen nog maar erger geworden.

Dus begin erg aan mijzelf te twijfelen is er dan toch niets met mij aan de hand heb geprobeerd om er niks van aan te trekken alleen dat helpt gewoon niet , het gaat niet weg het is er altijd en ik word er krankzinnig van. 

Maar goed daar kan ik nog mee leren leven alleen nu voel ik me dus psychisch laatste 3 maanden echt niet goed meer! ik ben doodop constant moe , slaap enorm veel , zwarte kringen onder mijn ogen, kan niet helder meer nadenken gevoel is heel onwerkelijk van alles wat ik mee maak, spijbel veel van school  :Frown:  word zenuwachtig van alle dingen , word kwaad op zelf ,kom weinig meer naar buiten, huil uit het niks en kan haast niet meer blij zijn en heb de gedachtes dat ik er soms maar beter niet meer kan zijn . Niet dat ik zelfmoord ga plegen of zo want dat kan ik simpel weg gewoon niet. Ik weet dat er oplossingen zijn alleen kan en durf ze niet meer te ondernemen omdat ik me zelf dus zo kut voel. 

van mijn psychische klachten weten me ouders niks van af , ik durf het ze ook niet echt te zeggen ben nooit echt open met ze geweest mede omdat mijn moeder zelf depressief is geweest en soms denk ik dat ze het nog wel is maar ja ze krijgt daarvoor medicijnen..mijn 2ling zus heeft PDNOS maar het gaat nu steeds beter met haar waar ik heel blij om ben. en met mijn vader praat ik nooit over zulke dingen omdat ik altijd positief was en zo. en schaam me dood om nu over mijn problemen te vertellen omdat ik weet hoe ze zelf zijn en zich voelen.

Naar de dokter wil ik niet meer want die zegt toch doodleuk er is niks met je aan de hand klaar.

Het liefst zou ik vandaag nog van mn problemen af willen maar dat is makkelijk gezegd dan gedaan, zit behoorlijk in de knup en weet niet meer wat te doen eerlijk gezegd.

bedankt voor het luisteren/lezen in ieder geval alle tips etc zijn welkom!

groetjes Martin

----------


## sietske763

@martin
kan je niet aan je HA een doorverwijzing krijgen, vaak is het zo als lichamelijke dingen uitgesloten zijn en je behoudt de klachten, dat een HA vaak ook wel denkt dat er psychisch iets niet helemaal goed zit.
had jaren terug ook zoveel lichamelijke klachten waar niets uitkwam, heb gewoon naar een psych gevraagd en arts heeft me gewoon doorverwezen.
heb de ervaring dat bijna iedere HA in deze tijd het wel doet

----------


## hybride

Beste Martin,
Goed dat je je probleem deelt met ons. Een mens kan ontzettend veel mankeren, waar een (doorsnee) HA geen raad mee weet. Als men zegt dat je medisch niets mankeert, kunnen je klachten bv. psychosomatisch van aard zijn. In normaal Nederlands; lichamelijk klachten als gevolg van psychische onbalans. Wat ook kan zijn is dat je stofwisseling op een of andere manier niet in orde is. Dus dat je een of ander stofje mist of overgevoelig bent voor een stofje. Ervaar je ook psychische problemen zoals bijvoorbeeld angst of AD(H)D? Vertel eens wat meer wat je eventueel weet. Wat je kan doen is een keer naar een ostheopaat te gaan. Die kunnen lichamelijke klachten soms koppelen aan een -minder functionerend- orgaan of de stand van je gestel. Van een 'onbegrepen' klacht kun je behoorlijk down raken. Lees bv ook eens wat over hyperventilatie. Dat is een vorm van verkeerd ademhalen. Daardoor kunnen ook de meest vreemde klachten optreden. 
gr, Hans

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Ik wou je eigelijks mee geven neem de stap om naar de huisarts te gaan en praat er met hem/haar over(daarvoor krijgen ze ook betaalt ja), en zeg wat je hier ook hebt geschreven! Want als je depressief bent is dat echt waar niet leuk! En als hij/zij niet naar je luistert kan je vaak zelf ook wel een begeleider krijgen waar je heen kan. Tegenwoordig hoef je niet altijd een doorverwijzing te hebben. En ik denk dat je lichamelijke misschien van een psychische probleem kunnen komen. En praat er juist wel heel veel over want dan gaat vaak de klachten ook wel over! Ik heb namelijk ook lichamelijke klachten en komt bij mij ook van psychische problemen! Maar praat er veel over! 

Wens je heel veel sterkte!

Liefs, Jorien

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me volledig aan bij de raad van Jorien!
Sterkte!!

----------


## dotito

@Martin

Wens jou ook heel veel moed en sterkte toe!

----------


## MartinGroningen

Bedankt voor jullie berichten , @ Hybride ja een vorm van hyperventilatie dacht de dokter ook wel is aan ik kom niet graag in drukke menigte want dan word ik helemaal raar in me hoofd . maar het is wel iets wat mij van sommige dingen onthoud :S . heb verder geen last van adhd of iets dergelijks. 

@ Dolfijnjorien Bedankt voor je raad ik ga maandag naar mijn dokter toe , ook al zie ik er wel tegen op. Maar zo kan ik ook niet langer doorgaan. Ik had serieus nooit verwacht dat dit mij zo overkomen , maar weet nu wel inmiddels dat het je leven flink vergald. 

Ik zal proberen om mijn dokter het zo goed mogelijk te vertellen , wat laatste tijd ook niet goed gaat want vergeet veel .... naja zal er wel bij horen.

en de rest ook bedankt voor jullie steun! doet me wel goed.

----------


## Agnes574

Martin, 
Maak een lijstje met trefwoorden voor je naar je dokter gaat; anders kun je belangrijke dingen vergeten te vertellen!
Ik neem altijd zo'n lijstje mee; hoe méér je dokter weet, hoe beter hij je kan helpen!

Sterkte en succes, laat ons 's weten hoe het gegaan is bij de dokter ok?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Martin,

Ik hoop voor je dat je je hele verhaal kwijt kan bij je dokter en dat hij/zij je klachten serieus neemt en je verder kan helpen!
Een lijstje meenemen met trefwoorden zoals Agnes zegt is een heel handig en makkelijk geheugensteuntje.
Ik hoop dat het allemaal goed gaat komen!
BVeel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ik wou al bijna weer blijven liggen in me bed , maar heb me er toch maar uit gegooid en de dokter opgebeld had om half 10 een afspraak en werd om 10:25 geholpen kennelijk had die het druk.  :Wink:  Dus ik heb al mijn klachten verteld aan de HA waarna ik in huilen uit barste :Frown:  Kon er niks aan doen het kwam ook zomaar opzetten.

de HA gaat nu een afspraak maken voor me bij de GGZ zodat ik daar ook me verhaal kan doen en misschien dan toch steun krijg. Kon wel een aantal weken duren zei die voordat ik bericht had ....... dus dat vond ik wel een beetje jammer maar goed ik wacht af. Aan de ene kant vind ik het nu fijn dat ik hulp ga krijgen maar aan de andere kant voel ik me er ook weer niet goed bij , ik ben nog nooit met zoiets in aanraking geweest en voel me dan anders dan anderen. denk dat ik het toch maar moet accepteren zoals het is al vind ik het wel moeilijk!! 

Nu zit ik er nog een beetje mee hoe ik dit mijn ouders ga vertellen, ben bang als ik dit me moeder vertel dat ze nog meer zorgen krijgt. maar wil ze aan de andere kant ook niet voor liege door net te doen of er niets met me is. en me school moet ik ook maar inlichten hierover denk ik... pff ff zien hoe ik dit nu weer moet aanpakken  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

@ martin,
in deze hectische maatschappij is het echt niet vreemd meer om hulp te krijgen, snap best dat het voor jou even moelijk te accepteren is.
mijn ervaring is dat iedereen juist heel positief is als je aan jezelf gaat werken, heb er vroeger zelfs een baan door gekregen omdat ze het zo positief vonden....

----------


## dotito

Hallo Martin,

Alé dat is heel dapper :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  van je dat je de stap hebt gezet he.En wat ben ik zo trots op je dat je toch uiteindelijk hulp bent gaan zoeken.
Begrijp wel ergens goed dat je je er niet zo goed bij voelt, maar dat is normaal hoor.Niemand voelt zich er goed bij maar, dat moet je u eigen niet aantrekken.De bedoeling is dat je uit u depressie komt.

En wat betreft u moeder als jij vind dat je er behoefte aan hebt omdat te zeggen, moet je dat zeker doen.
Uiteindelijk als u moeder u kent,ziet ze toch aan u dat er iets scheelt.
En een moeder zal er zeker begrip voor opbrengen,als ze haar het gaat aantrekken dat is een beetje normaal he!

En wat betreft u school, kan je daar niet met een sociaal assistent mee overpraten.Die hebben daar meestal ook wat meer verstand en begrip van voor voor zulke zaken.

Wens je nog veel succes met je gesprekken bij de GGZ en hopelijk duurt het ook niet al te lang.

Beste en de moed nooit laten zakken.

Do :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Martin,

Heel goed van je dat je ondanks je twijfels toch naar de HA bent gegaan en daar je verhaal hebt gedaan! Begrijpelijk dat je emotioneel werd toen je alles vertelde.
Wel fijn dat je HA je serieus nam en een afspraak met de GGZ gaat maken voor je  :Smile: 
Dat traject kan overigens lang duren hoor, dus ik hoop voor je dat je in de tussentijd hier je dingen kan plaatsen en/of dat je het kan bepraten met een vriend(in) of iemand anders!
Ik snap ook wel dat je je twijfels hebt om naar de GGZ te gaan en dat je dat moeilijk vind, maar je hoeft het aan niemand te vertellen als je dat niet wilt en je doet het om jezelf beter te gaan voelen!
Wat betreft je moeder/je ouders, zij zien vast wel dat er iets met je is, en je hoeft ze pas te informeren als jij daar aan toe bent, ze begrijpen het heus wel, daar zijn het ouders voor  :Wink: 
Wat betreft school daar kan je bv je mentor/mentrix of vertrouwenspersoon informeren over hoe jij je voelt en ook dan hoef je alleen die informatie te geven waarvan jij wilt of het belangrijk dat zij het weten.
Ik hoop voor je dat je je nu wel wat geruster voelt na het gesprek met de huisarts en dat je niet al te lang hoeft te wachten op een gesprek bij de GGZ.
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## hybride

Martin, sinds kort is er een nieuwe dienst en die heet PSYQ. Dat is tweedelijns psychiatrische hulp, dus dat wordt vergoedt door de zorgverzekering. Hier werken professionele intakers en behandelaars en je kan er meestal snel terecht. Je vindt de aanmeldlijn op internet. Even googlen. Een verwijzing van de huisarts is genoeg.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hee!!

Geweldig dat je bij de huisarts geweest bent! Ik hoop dat je ook wat aan die man/vrouw hebt die je straks gaat krijgen!!!!

Liefs,

----------


## MartinGroningen

hey iedereen,

bedankt voor alle berichtjes! heb goede en minder goeie dagen achter de rug. de dagen zijn voor mij een ware strijd geworden maar blijf doorgaan. ik ben inmiddels al iets verder me huisarts heeft me aangemeld bij psyQ , alleen stond mijn oude adres nog bekend bij de huisarts dus kregen me ouders de brief van de aanmelding :EEK!: . Gister was ik dus thuis ivm met pasen en kreeg ik de brief ze hadden het wel "per ongeluk" opengemaakt zeiden ze haha. maar verder werden er dus geen vragen gesteld omdat ze niet willen inzien dat er iets mis met me is  :Smile: 

in de brief stond dus dat er contact met me was gezocht alleen ze konden me niet bereiken heb vandaag ze maar opgebeld en direct mijn adres wijziging doorgegeven zowel bij dokter als bij psyQ , krijg donderdag telefonische intake van psyQ. het voelt heel dubbel dit me ouders willen liefst niet dat ik hulp zoek maar goed heb het wel nodig en moet toch om mezelf denken het is tenslotte mijn leven! ben benieuwd of dit alles mij gaat helpen..

----------


## dotito

Hallo Martin,

Blij nog eens iets van je te horen.Jammer dat je ouders er wat minder tegenover staan.Maar tenslotte is het idd.u leven.En als gij vind dat ge hulp nodig hebt,is dat u recht.
Tof dat je donderdag al een intakegesprek hebt.
Je moet het idd.allemaal een beetje tijd geven,dan zal je zeker zien dat er na regen zonneschijn komt.

Lieve Groet Do :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hej

ik wens je veel suc6!! Vind het wel jammer voor je dat je ouders er niet zo mee eens zijn, maar ben wel blij dat jij het zelf inziet dat het zo niet langer kan!

liefs, jorien

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Martin,

Heel goed dat je blijft doorgaan en niet opgeeft!
Jammer dat je ouders zo negatief tegenover jou hulp aanvraag staan, maar wel fijn dat ze verder geen (vervelende) vragen stelden!
Wel zo handig als je huisarts en psyQ weten waar ze je kunnen bereiken  :Wink: 
Fijn dat de telefonische intake zo snel kan, ik hoop dat je kunt vertellen wat je wilt vertellen en dat er dan zo snel mogelijk vervolgstappen op komen!
Als jij hulp nodig bent moet je die gewoon nemen, jammer dat je ouders het daar niet mee eens willen of kunnen zijn, maar het is jou leven en het zijn jou gevoelens/gedachten en jij moet je beter voelen!
Heel veel succes, sterkte, doorzettingsvermogen en positiviteit gewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## MartinGroningen

Hallo !

aller eerst een fijne zondag toegewenst iedereen ! het gaat nog niet echt florissant met mij, maar hou me vast aan de dag dat het wel goed zou komen. de gedachtes en verlangen naar de dood zijn soms niet meer vol te houden voor mijzelf heel naar om dit mee te maken. Ik krijg 8 juni pas hulp een uurtje praten met een psychiater  :EEK!:  Wat is eigenlijks de beste manier om je hierop voor te bereiden ? alles opschrijven wat je dwars zit etc?

Afijn ik vind het nogal lastig om te denken ik kan me soms niet eens herinneren, wat ik aan het doen ben of wat ik de vorige dag gegeten heb. Het lijkt wel of ik echt heel dom ben geworden en dit maakt mij nog onzekerder  :Frown:  Het lezen of dingen begrijpen of onthouden is super moeilijk geworden . 

Nu werk ik op de zaterdag dus in een computerwinkel relatief klein dus sta er ook in mijn ééntje ik doe hier de verkoop , reparatie en telefoon. Er gebeurt nogal wat op een dag en ik raak hier dan ook helemaal van in de stress , kom niet meer uit mijn woorden , uitleggen is niet meer te doen. lekker ingewikkeld allemaal . Dus toen kwam de baas langs en heb hem maar verteld dat ik zo niet langer door kan gaan iets wat ik al eerder had moeten doen maar kon het niet accepteren of over praten dat ik depri ben tegen mijn baas. totdat het dus echt niet meer gaat en het er uitkomt.

Hij ving het goed op en gaat zelfs morgen achter mijn huisarts aan bellen of ik niet sneller geholpen kan worden denk van niet maar ja, u never know. want hij vond mijn situatie toch wel beangstigend , en vertelde ook dat ik altijd een beroep op hem mocht doen dat vond ik tof om te horen.

dus moet nog ff doorworstelen/strijden!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Martin,

Jammer dat je je niet happy voelt en dat het zo lang duurt voordat je hulp krijgt  :Frown: 
Een eerste gesprek is een kennismaking, dus je hoeft niet gelijk alles te vertellen, ook omdat er wel een klik moet zijn en je je prettig moet voelen, probeer maar op te schrijven wat jij graag kwijt wilt of wat jij graag wil vragen en dan kan je altijd zien hoe het loopt...
Vervelend dat het zo lastig is om na te denken en dingen te onthouden of te begrijpen, maar als je niet lekker in je vel zit is dat zeker begrijpelijk!
Fijn dat je baas het zo goed opving en dat hij je wil helpen, zodat je daar niet zo over in hoeft te zitten!  :Smile: 
Ik hoop voor je dat je situatie snel verbeterd!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## MartinGroningen

Hey luus dankje voor je reactie,

op aandringen van me baas waar ik zaterdags een baantje heb ben ik dus vandaag naar de vervangende huisarts geweest omdat mijn huidige HA op vakantie is en ik hoorde van de andere HA dat hij er eind juni mee ging stoppen. Maar goed ook want ik had nooit een goed gevoel bij die kerel en hij deed veel te luchtig over dingen. 

Maar goed bij deze HA zei ik zo van dat ik dus depri was, het niet meer goed voor elkaar in me hoofd had . verder vroeg die of het voorkomt in me fam: ik zo ja mijn moeder en me 2lingzus die PDDnos heeft. zijn reactie was direct van oh dan krijg je Paroxetine mee.... verder heb ik hem niet kunnen vertellen over mijn angsten en fobieën die ik al heb omdat het simpel weg niet meer in me opkomt als ik daar eenmaal zit . ik heb geprobeerd dag van te voren het op te schrijven alleen weet niet eens waar ik moet beginnen en dus komt er niks op het papier. want denken is juist zo moeilijk nu als ik het zou moeten omschrijven voel ik mij alsof ik in alle jaren nooit wat geleerd heb. Ik kom er simpel weg gewoon niet meer op de informatie......

en ja hoe leg je dan de dingen nog uit ?? :Mad: 

nu heb ik dus even informatie over Paroxetine opgezocht en gelezen maar ben nogal geschrokken van die bijwerkingen en alles  :EEK!:  Ik bedoel heb al last van hartkloppingen, hoge bloedruk stijfheid van spieren , vrees voor drukke ruimtes etc.. en als ik dan zie wat die medicijnen allemaal wel niet kunnen opleveren durf ik ze nu niet te nemen :Embarrassment:  ik heb nog nooit medicatie gehad voor zoiets . Ben bang als ik ze ga nemen dat ik dan nog verder in de problemen kom. 

ben zo immens bang dat het nog fouter gaat lopen , moet ik ze nu wel of niet gaan slikken.. ik voel me er totaal niet gerust op.... HELLUUP  :Confused:

----------


## hybride

Beste Martin,
Goed dat je de stap naar de HA hebt gezet. Paroxetine kan je helpen om sterker in het leven te staan en je beter te voelen. In het begin kun je wat last hebben van bijwerkingen. Je lichaam moet namelijk wennen aan het medicijn. Laat je er niet teveel door afschrikken, daar moet je even door. Niet iedereen heeft er last van. Als je teveel last zou krijgen van bijwerkingen in het begin kun je de HA vragen om tijdelijke ondersteunende medicijnen. Voor angst werkt bijvoorbeeld Xanax goed en voor slapeloosheid had ik veel baat bij het slaapmiddel Zolpidem. Schroom niet om hulp te vragen bij je HA. Sterkte!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Martin,

Raar dat je moet vernemen van een plaatsvervanger dat je eigen huisarts ermee stopt  :Confused: , maar wel beter als hij je toch al geen goed gevoel gaf!
Hm vind het een beetje raar, deze man ziet je 1x en als jij aangeeft depri en warrig in je hoofd te zijn en dat je moeder en zus PDD-NOS hebben dat hij dan gelijk roept dat je Paroxetine moet hebben en dat je niet toe kwam aan vertellen over je angsten en fobieën...
Ik ben geen arts/psych, maar ik denk dat je meer gebaat bent bij therapie en gesprekken om je angsten en fobieën onder controle te leren krijgen en om overzicht in je gedachtes/gevoelens/denkwijzen te krijgen, maar omdat dat waarschijnlijk vrij lang zal duren nog (lange wachtlijsten) is Paroxetine (denk ik) voorgeschreven om je in de tussentijd te ondersteunen zoals Hybride ook al aangeeft. 
Wel jammer dat de arts niet voldoende tijd nam (je kon niet alles vertellen) en hij je niet volledig informeerde over wat de Paroxetine kan doen, waarvoor het is en welke bijwerkingen er kunnen optreden zodat je wat geruster zou zijn...hopelijk had je meer aan Hybride's reactie! 
Heb je inmiddels met je eigen huisarts of iemand erover gesproken en/of heb je de paroxetine al ingenomen om uit te proberen?
Hopelijk krijgt je baas het voor elkaar jou vervroegd in een traject te krijgen zodat het snel weer beter met je gaat!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## MartinGroningen

*Lieve mensen*,

Lange tijd niet meer langs geweest hier , ik had het waarschijnlijk even nodig :Big Grin: . Ik mag zeggen dan me leven er nu een stuk beter uitziet :Smile: . Er zijn onwijs veel dingen gebeurd sinds mijn bezoek hier (toen ik in de shit zat ) Jullie mij adviseren om hulp te zoeken , nou ik heb het gedaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  en ben jullie allemaal stuk voor stuk zeer dankbaar  :Big Grin: !!! 

Nooit geweten dat je met praten zo veel dingen kan oplossen , heb al mijn shit er uit gegooid waar ik ook maar mee zat . van het begin tot eind alles blootgegeven. Zelf ben ik er onwijs sterker door geworden , eindelijk kon ik zeggen wat ik te vertellen had ... eindelijk luisterde er iemand naar mij.  :Stick Out Tongue:  En dat doet een mens goed! Het hele proces is voor mij een interessante levens les geweest , ik weet nu heel goed wie mijn vrienden zijn en wie niet  :Smile:  

Zelfs van mensen waarvan ik het niet had gedacht die wouden me helpen , echt zeer tof . Afijn ik heb me leven weer opgepakt , ga weer naar school elke dag , heb weer energie om dingen te doen , kan weer helder nadenken. met me vriendin gaat het weer toppie  :Big Grin:  


Ook ik heb zeker zwaar tegen het leven gekeken , ik zag het niet meer , was in de war , compleet me zelf te buiten getreden . Ik liet me depressie me gang gaan , ik werd er door opgezogen . Ik wil meeste mensen gewoon meegeven , zoek aub hulp , voor sommige zal dit beter werken dan bij anderen maar toch. 

weet dat je zeker niet alleen bent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! echt niet desnoods help ik je  :Big Grin:  Ik weet nu wat het is en wat het met je kan doen . Ben nog maar 2 maand uit me depressie , dus moet nog wel wat herstellen . Nu ik weet wat het is kan ik me er op voorbereiden en me depressie eindelijk de baas :Stick Out Tongue:  wat een heerlijk gevoel!


Goed mensen ik ben jullie allemaal dankbaar , veel dank.

hier onder mijn zelfgemaakte gedicht , recht uit me hart.

----------


## MartinGroningen

Mijn zelfgemaakte gedicht .

*Donker & Licht* 


vanuit het donker ga je naar het licht , je bent veel tegengekomen en doet je ogen even dicht. 

Beelden flitsen voorbij , was het nu echt zo slecht of vergis ik mij ? 

Die tijden die ik meegemaakt heb , daar wil ik nooit naar terug. gelukkig is het meeste achter de rug . 

Ik voel me blijer en sterker dan ooit te voren , ik bedank me mensen die van zich lieten horen . 

Ook tijdens klote tijden moet je elkaar niet vermijden , schreeuw het uit , schrijf het op , stop het weg in je vlucht 

de vlucht zal je brengen naar betere tijden, ook al lijkt het soms moeilijk te bereiken! 


Je bent sterker dan je denkt, hou je hoofd omhoog en laat zien wie je bent! 


Liefde voor mijn echte vrienden

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Martin,

Heel erg fijn dat je de adviezen om hulp te zoeken hebt aangenomen en dat je door veel praten zoveel dingen hebt opgelost  :Smile: 
Super dat je weer naar school gaat, je weer dingen wil doen en dat het goed gaat tussen jou en je vrienin!
Ik hoop voor je dat het goed blijft gaan met je!
Mooi gedicht ook  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey Martin,

Fijn om te lezen dat het goed met je gaat! Blijf praten als er iets is, en hoop vaker te horen dat het goed met je gaat!!!! Wat een mooi gedicht heb je trouwens geschreven echt geweldig! Hoop voor je dat je idd nooit meer depressief word, het liefst wil je het nooit mee maken maar toch, als je het over komt wil je het maar 1 keer worden en daarna nooit meer! 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## MartinGroningen

*@ Luuss0404*
Ik vind het zelf ook super , ben blij dat ik de stap genomen heb . ben er weer op eigen kracht boven op gekomen , al was dat knap lastig . Maar ik ga me zeker voornemen om nooit weer zoveel dingen op te kroppen , nee ik gooi het er nu wel uit !! Ik zou zo af en toe wel is langs hobbelen om te vragen hoe het met de mensen hier is! Het ga je goed Luuss0404! bedankt voor je berichtje.

*@dolfijnjorien*
Ik zal zeker blijven praten , ik kan je geen ongelijk geven . Ik wil het liefst dat nooit meer worden inderdaad , pfff wat een tijd....... We houden elkaar wel op de hoogte . En denk je ook een beetje om je zelf ?!! wel doen he  :Big Grin:  Liefs.

----------

